# jump off!!



## KellyJoArnold (6 August 2012)

I can't leave my tv! Can't wait for the jump off!!!!


----------



## DuckToller (6 August 2012)

I am not sure I can cope with another 8 nail-biting rounds!


----------



## Jackson (6 August 2012)

Same  and I need to pee!


----------



## swellhillcottage (6 August 2012)

Llewelyn said:



			I am not sure I can cope with another 8 nail-biting rounds!
		
Click to expand...

Me Neither - I have got nothing done this afternoon at all!


----------



## KellyJoArnold (6 August 2012)

I am so hungry, but I can't bear to leave!! X


----------



## lula (6 August 2012)

woo hoo!
c'mon team GB

and if Scott Brash needs another groupie i might be available


----------



## Jackson (6 August 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

